
Is there a comprehensive map of the Shinjuku station in Tokyo? - jpatokal
https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/53095/is-there-a-comprehensive-map-of-the-shinjuku-station-in-tokyo
======
gaspoweredcat
i dont think a map could possibly help you, Shinjuku station is a baffling
ordeal no matter how many times ive been there, an incredible place no doubt
but just finding your way back to the street can be a challenge at times

